# advice on pocket watch repair please



## tristar (Jan 3, 2016)

here goes .going through my late mums treasures i have found a pocket watch of her dads 925 hall mark ,now the ballance wheel is shot buy the looks and when its wound via the key the hands spin freely .had it to a few places and they look at me daft and say no good or one place said probably cost a few hundred quid so its scrap . its all there hands are ok with a little damage to the dial as usual.i can try and upload some pics if anybody needs them . the name on the dial is fattorini and sons bradford with suisse and the accurate

basicaly i am asking if and if its worth doing and the hassle or do i keep it as a keepsake thanks

just to say the movement seems nothing special realy and its silver 925


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

If the hands just spin when the movement is wound, then it sounds as though the escape wheel is failing to engage with the balance. A repair would probably cost about £150 from a reliable, BHI approved horologist. Whether you do it depends on the overall condition, your pocket and the value - to you - of the watch. Got any pics?


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

if its a key wind watch, it may have to "key two holes in the back" one for winding and one to set the hands. sorry, I can not sent a photo, the bottom line is it a memory piece? or just a project? --- WELCOME TO THE WATCH FORUM --- vinn


----------



## tristar (Jan 3, 2016)

Will Fly said:


> If the hands just spin when the movement is wound, then it sounds as though the escape wheel is failing to engage with the balance. A repair would probably cost about £150 from a reliable, BHI approved horologist. Whether you do it depends on the overall condition, your pocket and the value - to you - of the watch. Got any pics?


 thanks will try to get a couple of pics up ,but not too shure of the close up that may be needed ,ballance is defo shot though



vinn said:


> if its a key wind watch, it may have to "key two holes in the back" one for winding and one to set the hands. sorry, I can not sent a photo, the bottom line is it a memory piece? or just a project? --- WELCOME TO THE WATCH FORUM --- vinn


 yes two key holes in the back ,one is for the time adjustment . but the main concern is the ballance its not at all good .will try a couple of pics later .if its not realy economical to repair then i am quite happy to have as keepsake thanks


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

The other complication is that, if it's a key wind and there's just one hole in the back, then the hands are set by opening the front glass and moving the hands from the centre pinion with the key. The rear hole would just be for winding.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

how about this? three holes in the inner case back, - an old ship captain's dual time pocket watch.


----------



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

Normally I repair my own watch's, but recently I asked for a repair cost from a local accredited watch specialist He quoted £400 to make a new balance staff. He wouldn;t do repairs other than as part of a full service. With this in mind I tried two other repairer's they were saying the same thing. A web search found a man advertising he would make a new staff for £75.00 any one tried him. the-horologist-movement of Berks England was the address given.on ebay.


----------



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

Sorry i cant add any useful information regarding pocket watch repairs but it would be great to get a little more information regarding repairers and possible costs , i have a few pocket watches that are not running so will be following this thread :thumbsup:


----------

